# Atlantis horizontal coil rebuild



## VapingSquid (13/2/15)

Hey everyone, just a quick one in pictures:

Managed to rebuild a really nice Atlantis coil. Comes in at 0.8 ohms, 5 wrap at 3mm with 26gauge kanthal...

Maybe I'll do a tutorial at some stage...here are some pics to give anyone wanting a to try a good idea.

I find the flavour better than stock coils, less artificial if that makes any sense. Here are some pics (taken with my phone so not great)

I split a very thin sheet of Japanese cotton and used a needle to get it down the slots to cover the holes in front of the slots. Then simply put the coil in through the top, secures it with a 1.5mm screw driver and threaded Japanese cotton through.

Sheets in:



Sheets sit nice and flush like a stock coil. They were thin enough to see through:



Coil and wick through:



Mesh back into the coil, making sure not to touch the coil:



And away we go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 360twin (13/2/15)

Awesome, dude! I've successfully re-wicked one of mine, and this came to mind while doing it. Definitely going to give it a try


----------

